# out door speakers?



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a stereo in the train shop.
I would like to get an outside speaker that I can turn on and hear the music w/o blasting it in the shop.
Any good brands or places to get a water proof type one that mounts under the roof so birds can nest on it?
thanks for any help.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty, 
Check some of these out. 
www.crutchfield.com/g_12400/Outdoor-Speakers.html?tp=188 

Also, Radio Shack sells outdoor speakers. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Marty... I would agree about the Radio Shack set.... Radio Shack Speakers


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Great 
I checked alelectrics but they don't have any Radio shack here in town is lame. 
I just don't want to buy something that in two years will be shot. 
thanks


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Menards has rock outdoor speakers, and other box speakers that are waterproof......

resonable too.

Bubba


----------



## ChrisS (Apr 5, 2012)

I bought a pair at Home Depot, $100. Can't remember the brand and its dark outside right now. Sound good, mounts are nice and they've been under the eves for a year and they're fine. And I live in Washington so they deal with damp quite well


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty 
I have 2 Boston Acoustics Voyager speaker mounted on my patio for 4 years and 2 Boston Acoustics Rock speakers out in the yard for 2 years. They work great and sound great. 

I also have a speaker control box inside the house which turns them on or off along with the speaker in the kitchen and the surround sound in the living room. I can have them all on or any combination I want. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen some and they look like rocks. Available at places like the depot and lowes. Possibly WalMart.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks 
Home Depot won, free shipping $79 pair.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I see you bought a set already but I am a dealer for audio video still too. I carry stereostone rock speakers and for conventional wall mount I have Monitor Audio Climate series, Sonance landscape and Mariner series. Plus the full indoor line. I still offer home theaters and whole home audio as it was a business I did for the last 12 years. Also a Onkyo dealer for electronics and Universial remote for the best universal remotes out there. 

Most rock speakers are not designed for long term use and fall apart in a short time, Stereostone has a lifetime warranty! Rockustics are also one of the top rock speakers but they have gone up in price but still look the best. I have a set at my parents house that have been outside for 10 years and still rock the yard with twin 8" drivers.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason 
thats good to know, now. I will mount these where they won't be in direct sun light or in rain.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty 


What Music do you listen to in the Train shop?

Or do you listen to the Radio?

JJ


----------



## Chris_Haon (Dec 28, 2011)

I bought these from Amazon 
http://www.amazon.com/Dual-LU43PW-I...d=1363527019&sr=1-2&keywords=outdoor+speakers 

they are mounted under the eaves of the house so they stay out of direct sun and rain. This will be summer #4 and they have held up great! 
Was just listening to them yesterday while out in the garden working.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 17 Mar 2013 02:08 AM 
Marty 


What Music do you listen to in the Train shop?

Or do you listen to the Radio?

JJ 


NOT country or rap.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I checked on some of the speakers posted in this post, (Stereostone Rockustics) ...WOW!!! A little high for my liking.

I'll stick to the cheaper ones at Lowes, Menards, etc........you can buy 20 sets or more before you come close to what those cost! Outside alls I need is noise, that comes close to music....even MP3s' would work for that!

I can see paying that for speakers INSIDE the house, not outside. My inhouse speakers cost me $2,000...well worth that.......

IMHO

Bubba


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I am of the belief that neither country or rap fall into the category of "music." 

Just sayin'.... 

Fil


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty must be into Reggae. 

Westbound Train 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSgFPfia678


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy ,,,your just tooo funny.... 
70's to 90's classic rock. 
OH, I hate banjo music they put on train tape to.


----------



## mainerich (Feb 2, 2010)

I use Tannoy Di5s around the backyard. 1 pair is used on the deck, 1 pair in the pergola and 1 pair by the shed. They sound great and I keep them out year round. They all have their own volume control.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

At $180 to $220 EACH I think that while they must sound great, you missed Marty's budget by a mile! 

(mine too!) 

Greg


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a set of the Monitor CL80 outside for the main section of the yard. Even with 8" drivers they don't have much bass in the yard. They still sound good though. I also have a set of few unidirectional speakers that I pulled from a customers house that I threw in temporary near the deck until that gets finished off and a proper set gets installed. Its all run separately and tied into the main home audio. The Theater is separate but I do have a line from the home audio that ties into an input on the theater preamp if I want the same music in that room too.

Just as with trains and any other thing you buy, you are buying for what you like and also how long it will last. I know people that replace the cheap speakers every few years. So at 100-150 for a cheap pair, they could of spent 300 on a better pair and not replace them. My friend always says "Buy once cry once". 

I guess I should not bring up my B&W Nautlus speakers for my theater.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

What's Billy Joel say..."you get the same use from a cheap set of speakers"...I think that is how it goes.........

Bubba


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty ya got it!! Classic rock ROCKS!!! 

Ya gets' value as you choose!! 

Ya can get a low price - dollar driven event in your life, sometimes we are just stuck in this mode... 

Or ya can go for value, more money.. but a longer last'n purchase! 

funny tho... the value deal could also give you Better sound quality, esp. in an open area like outdoors!! 

so then you have to balance -- cost, vs life span, vs. quality... it is not just cost only... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Jason, I hope the thread does not turn into a bragfest of who has spent the most money in stereo equipment...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The ONLY reason for speakers is once and awhile I like ,as Bubba said, noise in the back ground. 
I have our DeWalt radio/charger, but its usually in one of the guys vans. 
I am still,,STILL using my high school sterio that I had at my parents home. 

Plus I bought my friend Donny's old high school "type" sterio and using it in the main shop.

Thanks for the help, thread is over.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Over & Out!!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty i have a 8 track player and recorder any intreast? 
Dick


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

E.O.T. 

notice a resemblance here...? 

End of Train.. 

....End of Thread... 

Thanks Marty!! 

D


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In high school we took an 8 track and a car battery and speakers out in a milk crate and set it up on the beach... it was crazy to have good tunes on the beach!


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

I've been using some older Bose 301s for about 10 years now outside. Sorry, I usually listen to Country radio (Flagstaff you know). But, the sound is going to be good or bad depending upon what you are driving them with....I'm currently using an old Yamaha tuner (23 years old), but I can make the neighbors call and complain if I crank it up beyond 5 or 6 on a dial that goes to 20....heavy gauge wire for outdoor speakers will also work better than the small stuff they often sell or provide with cheaper radios/stereos. You can always weather proof a good set of speakers. Might want to shop some of the garage sales (really good if you live in a college town or near a retirement community). 

Ed


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I just plop down a $60 sony cd player and keep it local, out here the neighbors don't want to hear me any more than I want to hear their music. Uh Wonnerful a wonnerful.... 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

my collection goes back to the 50's Instrumental gems of the 50's.......Henry Mancini plays country....Rock of the 60 and 70s. Beethoven, Mozart, Chopin, Schubert, Vivaldi, Bach, Virgil Fox, E Power Bigs.
Dian Bish, 

Rascls Grass Roots, Moody blues, Three dog night, Liberace.,,,,, Rodney Crowell, Allan Jackson, Garth Brooks , Hank Williams, Dwight Yoakam, Ray Price. and just ABOUT EVERYTHING IN BETWEEN....

They are on my I pod and I set it for Random.... 

Some times a good Murder Mystery I down load from I tunes 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the speakers and wire,, now just need to lay in the attic insulation to feed the wires out of the eve... 4/12 pitch...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Why have the music on the layout? Just listen to the birds and enjoy the quiet country setting you have. Run a train on a loop while you work, that is fun also.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

BIRDS,, you know how load they get out here. 
Need the music to keep me from going crazy. 
Max seems to stay out of my way when music is playing.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, okay several good reasons!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I find that working on the layout, busy work not just running, music goes with the work pretty well....

Marty listens to pretty good music, not "ya, ya" music.

Bubba


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Evidently Max does not share Marty's taste in music. 

JJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Evidently Max does not share Marty's taste in music. "

JJ;

It could also be the vibration Max's ears pick up, but Marty's ears do not.

I had a little "tortise shell" calico cat that could not tolerate it when I ran the Z scale set. She would whack the locomotive off the track whenever I tried to run it, and she would come from anywhere in the house to "kill" that locomotive. At first I supposed that she thought the tiny locomotive was a bug. She never bothered with the other trains. Later I realized that the sub-miniature motor was sending up a harmonic that hurt her ears.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Most of these would be OK for "rock" music:

http://www.parts-express.com/cat/ga...peakers/96

And plenty to go on the patio, even wireless:

http://www.parts-express.com/cat/pa...peakers/97


----------

